# Feral pigeons / collard doves



## crazytohunt (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello my name is Shawn Griffiths I have some questions on where to hunt feral pigeons and collard doves. I know they are both invasive so there is no limit and there all over the place. On collard doves can you hunt Carr fork wildlife area year round for them? I know you can shoot in there during the pheasant season but can you just shoot in there to hunt the collards? I am also looking for someone with property that has feral pigeons on it to shoot during the off season as well. Any help would be awesome. Thank you.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What do you mean by feral pigeons? Bandtail pigeons are regulated and only legal to hunt during the "Dove" season starting Sept 1st.

ECD doves are legal to shoot year around, but unfortunately they like to live in cities more than other areas where its legal to hunt. 

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Most of the state WMA's are closed from January 1 to April 15. You can check with the DWR.


----------



## crazytohunt (Aug 3, 2009)

DallanC said:


> What do you mean by feral pigeons? Bandtail pigeons are regulated and only legal to hunt during the "Dove" season starting Sept 1st.
> 
> ECD doves are legal to shoot year around, but unfortunately they like to live in cities more than other areas where its legal to hunt.
> 
> -DallanC


Hello Dallan, 

I'm talking about the pigeons you see flying around the cities. I know that the band tailed pigeons are controlled.


----------



## crazytohunt (Aug 3, 2009)

middlefork said:


> Most of the state WMA's are closed from January 1 to April 15. You can check with the DWR.


Thank you. I'll give them a call.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is a map of WMA's on the DWR site you can click on them and see if they are open closed and what is allowed:





__





Utah Wildlife Resources - Recreation






dwrapps.utah.gov





As for the pigeons flying around cities, that is just where you will find them, in the cities so no hunting. 

The Eurasian collard doves and another tough one. They usually hang around the cities and or farm and ranch buildings and not the open fields. There you will need permission along with being the required distance from the buildings to shoot one.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

crazytohunt said:


> I'm talking about the pigeons you see flying around the cities. I know that the band tailed pigeons are controlled.


My advice is don’t hunt feral pigeons flying around in the cities.

As others have said, I don’t see a lot of eurasians flying around in huntable areas either. Lots in the farm lands near my house but it’s all within city limits.


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

Ive seen collards in hunt able areas here in cache valley and on the occasion find some pigeons around too. They call pigeons Rock Doves in some places if that gives you any hints. Ill find them in heavy cliff areas around some of the rivers. As for the collards look for farm land that surrounds public access stuff with lots of trees for roosting. I like to blast a few in the off season and dont go fishing without a shotgun in certain places but you have to be certain there not mourning doves so let them land in the trees and get a good ID on them as there often in the same habitats


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Nephi/Mona once upon a time was pretty good for both. A few places out near Tooele too. But I haven't done that in +8 years so take it for what it's worth


----------



## crazytohunt (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for their comments. I will look around in those areas for sure.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

"Eurasian collared dove " Look it up on Wiki. 

I have the darn things here hitting my bird feeder. I wanna go shoot them, but it is within city limits. Shooting is illegal here.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

I have a bunch of pigeons raiding my bird feeders that I’m about ready to trap em in a pull cage.


----------

